# George Best



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Who cares - a man of yesterday and a waste of a liver transplant.

Have a few more drinks and step off this mortal coil...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> a waste of a liver transplant.


Agreed.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Actually it was proved that alcoholism is a disease that is genetically integrated to your DNA from birth. The same applies for smoking, obesity etc.

So it is difficult to change your DNA these days.

Having said this there are people that haven't abused their bodies and they are suffering kidney problems too. I would guess it is morally correct for them to get priority...but there is no fairness in this world any longer...so why talk about it?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Actually it was proved that alcoholism is a disease that is genetically integrated to your DNA from birth.


Utter shite, so blame the parents again huh?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is the same like most of the diseases these days. We are programmed to get heart attacks or kidney failures or cancer. Healthy life styles only delay the inevitable.

Why do you think insurance companies want to do DNA tests in the future to determine who will get a disease and charge them more for life insurance/medical cover?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> Utter shite, so blame the parents again huh?


Agreed mate.

It's in me genes, so don't blame me...lol.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Not my fault. Fancy a pint? McDonalds on the way? Got any ****, I'm chokin'.

I blame my dad you know

Face up to your own problems you weak minded sods


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

> Actually it was proved that alcoholism is a disease that is genetically integrated to your DNA from birth


Surely thats complete bollocks

how could the body be aware of a drug its never touched?

I love a drink, and have probably come close to having a problem more than once. I just slowed down, like I stopped smoking when I realised it was going to kill me

We need to stop making excuses for peoples weak personalities


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

It's the society we live in these days, no personal responsibility whatsoever. It's no my fault, it's genetic or environmental - my arse :-X

Actually I have a gene defect which causes me to drive at excessive speed every now and again but do you think the coppers see my argument, if only. ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was reading about this in the Sunday Times a few weeks back actually. It was hard for me to believe this too.
But have you thought why we actually have weaknesses? Why someone likes drink and the other likes smoking? What determines what weakness we adopt?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Ohh! You had read it in the paper? Then it must be true!

You'll never guess what this bloke down the pub told me......

: Â ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I read the same article - very interesting too.



> Having said this there are people that haven't abused their bodies and they are suffering kidney problems too. I would guess it is morally correct for them to get priority...but there is no fairness in this world any longer...so why talk about it?


I just cant see why so much interest in Best - he had a bit of talent then threw it all away - what a waste.

Just fancied a flame


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Well seen as chronic obesity is a recent thing it can't have been genetically progressive for very long then!

Not many were obese during the war I don't believe, did the genes skip a generation? : The only way those calories get in your body are through your face not your genes! Â ;D

But it is true that certain people are more likely to have an addictive personality and it will manifest itself in one way or another. Take Vlastan for instance, he's addicted to talking dirty on forums! LOL Â  ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I think society and the company you keep has an impact on your likelyhood of falling foul of addiction to smoking and drinking and in fact just about anything else.

What I mean by this is that if you are surrounded by people who think it is acceptable to drink 20 pints a day you might be more likely to join in and start drinking that much than if you are surrounded by people who do not drink. I am not saying you WILL do it - I am just saying it makes it more easy for you to do it. At some point perhaps the addiction goes from psychological to physical with the drugs in the substance you are over-consuming taking over (e.g. nicotine maybe?).

In any case - once this has HAPPENED it might be the case that it is harder for one person to kick the habit then another due to genetic makeup. This does NOT however equate to your genes caused you to become an alcoholic/smokers/whateverer. Your genes maybe made it slightly harder for you to give it up - but YOU made you an alcoholic/smoker/whatever...

My 2 cents.

W.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I was reading about this in the Sunday Times a few weeks back actually. It was hard for me to believe this too.
> But have you thought why we actually have weaknesses? Why someone likes drink and the other likes smoking? What determines what weakness we adopt?


Weakness? What are you talking about, man? You have to be dead hard to drink and smoke.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't care about Best specifically. As he was mentioned I though about talking of this research from the Times. That's all.

After all he was genetically programmed to end like this.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Utter shite


Hey R1, old chap. I think you will find that a forum member already has a copyright on the above turn of phrase. 

Why don't you try "utter pish" or "bag o shite" instead.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

his missus is a bit of a sort though, i'd find it very easy to give up the booze for her


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I wouldn't go as far to say it is in our genes from birth! I completely disagree with this statement!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Since when has lilly-livered weakness been a disease?

Plenty of really ill people out there who are better desrving. Â Dump the twat off under the arches and let his bird get on with making some quality porn as is her destiny.


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

I just pity the losers who actually care about what Georgie drinks. It's his life, leave him alone.

The guy played football, a long long time ago, and owes no-one anything.

How pointless must ones own life be in order to actually have an opinion on whether or not an old footballer can have a drink or not? Get back to your News of the World and waste your lives worrying about other dead important stuff like Posh, Becks, the Lottery, Jordans tits, Big Brother, err Posh and Becks, Princess Diana, Paedophiles on the internet ... Anthea Turner ruining your life by eating a chocolate bar ... did I mention Posh & Becks, Jordans tits and the National Lottery???

It's a bloody travesty that people get a vote simply by being alive and over 18 :-(


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

XIANB I think the point is that he received a liver transplant which should have gone to someone else. The fuckwit is wasting this gift by returning to drink only to damage this liver the same way he damaged his original one.

IF it were not for this transplant you would be right. HOWEVER I think many people think the guy is a twat for abusing an organ that was DONATED and one for which there is a long waiting list!

W.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I wouldn't go as far to say it is in our genes from birth! Â I completely disagree with this statement! Â


At what point do you think it 'enters' our genes then?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I just pity the losers who actually care about what Georgie drinks. Â It's his life, leave him alone.
> 
> The guy played football, a long long time ago, and owes no-one anything. Â
> 
> ...


Is this supposed to be a witty reply?

Wintermutes right - if you'd taken the time to read the thread before you injected your hugely relevant reply you might have realised that the whole point was that no-ne _does_ give a fuck about Best. I certainly don't. I just know how I'd feel if a member of my family had donated the organ and he carried on pissing it up. I'd want to remove it. :-/

In short, fuck off.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> At what point do you think it 'enters' our genes then?


Prabably at a moment of weakness.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I just pity the losers who actually care about what Georgie drinks. It's his life, leave him alone.


Cheers - i love a compliment



> Prabably at a moment of weakness.


Classic ;D


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

> Is this supposed to be a witty reply?


Read it any way you like, knobhead.


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

All this tension , i need a pint, anyone coming !! 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> knobhead.


Extraordinary.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> I read the same article - very interesting too.
> 
> I just cant see why so much interest in Best - he had a bit of talent then threw it all away - what a waste.
> 
> Just fancied a flame Â


Not too sure about the 'bit' of talent. A good friend of mine was talking about him yesterday and has seen him play - as well as Pele, Maradonna, Cruyff et al. In his opinion George Best was better than any of them.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Though having said that, it doesn't change the argument about the fact that it is a shame he took back to the sauce. Though it was his first drink in three years.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Not too sure about the 'bit' of talent. A good friend of mine was talking about him yesterday and has seen him play - as well as Pele, Maradonna, Cruyff et al. In his opinion George Best was better than any of them


It was used as an illustration - I hate football and idiots like Beckham etc... 

Rugby's the true game


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'd agree with you on that.

But it's funny how as you get on in years, your rugby position changes somewhat. I went from being a fly-half, to a winger to a hooker.

(Well, you've got to supplement your income somehow.)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> It was used as an illustration - I hate football and idiots like Beckham etc...
> 
> Rugby's the true game


Rugby's just fat blokes pushing each other over and having baths together. And wanking on biscuits.


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

> Rugby's just fat blokes pushing each other over and having baths together. And wanking on biscuits.


Sureley they are not all fat  Communial baths have been out for a considerable time, but the biscuit thing is a new one on me ??? what club did you go to ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Sureley they are not all fat  Communial baths have been out for a considerable time, but the biscuit thing is a new one on me ??? what club did you go to ;D


It's actually a quote from a mate of mine who hates rugby. I quite enjoy it myself. But I think it's funny.
As for the biscuit thing, it refers to a game which rugby players allegedly play, which involves everyone throwing a batter bomb onto a biscuit. Last one to bash one out has to eat the biscuit.

Urban myth perhaps.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Perhaps it's only the public schoolboys that play that little game.

And only once they've buggered each other senseless.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Perhaps it's only the public schoolboys that play that little game.
> 
> And only once they've buggered each other senseless.


Vlastan's party trick.


----------

